# Pro Tools for composing



## cosmeliccardo (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi, just wondering how many of you use pro tools as your DAW for composing or scoring. I've noticed it isn't as common as I thought


----------



## fish_hoof (Aug 5, 2017)

I use it and love it. Some might think I'm nuts but when working on projects that require music editing and composition, it just works perfectly for me. Might not for others but I'd be happy to send you a screencast of my template and how I use it for composing .


----------



## higgs (Aug 5, 2017)

I made the switch to Logic from Pro Tools about 1.5 years ago but am now headed slowly back to PT because of the volume of songs I've started in PT.

Regardless, I'll probably use both, but PT is my choice for mixing.


----------



## KerrySmith (Aug 5, 2017)

I use Pro Tools. I like it fine. In fact, after test-driving Cubase, Abelton Live, and Logic in the last year, I have a newfound appreciation for it. I suspect it's partially not as common as others because it's a) historically more expensive (including their current subscription model), and b) it's marketing isn't as focused towards media composers (which has only become more obvious). Also, their MIDI used to blow, but that was 12 years ago. And Track Freeze is only a "this year" thing. 

But I've always been able to play in and edit parts without issue. It's better not running the video in it. I actually think that editing audio AND MIDI together (as in - editing entire bars of a track - part MIDI, part Audio) is WAY better than most other software I've tried... especially when you have to conform to new cuts. 

But it ain't cheap like Logic and it doesn't have the composer cachet of Cubase or DP, or the beginner kit layout of Live.


----------



## fixxer49 (Aug 5, 2017)

cosmeliccardo said:


> Hi, just wondering how many of you use pro tools as your DAW for composing or scoring. I've noticed it isn't as common as I thought


+1 for PT here


----------



## Arbee (Aug 5, 2017)

PT does everything I need, midi included (although I'm someone who plays it all in and tweaks the midi, rather than programming it in). Maybe I don't know what I'm missing, but I'm happy to just to work with one DAW for everything.


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2017)

KerrySmith said:


> I use Pro Tools. I like it fine. In fact, after test-driving Cubase, Abelton Live, and Logic in the last year, I have a newfound appreciation for it. I suspect it's partially not as common as others because it's a) historically more expensive (including their current subscription model), and b) it's marketing isn't as focused towards media composers (which has only become more obvious). Also, their MIDI used to blow, but that was 12 years ago. And Track Freeze is only a "this year" thing.
> 
> But I've always been able to play in and edit parts without issue. It's better not running the video in it. I actually think that editing audio AND MIDI together (as in - editing entire bars of a track - part MIDI, part Audio) is WAY better than most other software I've tried... especially when you have to conform to new cuts.
> 
> But it ain't cheap like Logic and it doesn't have the composer cachet of Cubase or DP, or the beginner kit layout of Live.


Some good points there, although track freeze has been around a lot longer than just this year.


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm using PT (latest version) and I think it's fantastic, I don't understand why more people don't use it (except obviously Logic is HEAPS cheaper to purchase). It can handle an enormous amount of plugins etc and from my perspective the work flow and editing options are more than sufficient. I doubt I would ever move away from PT


----------



## KerrySmith (Aug 6, 2017)

zacnelson said:


> Some good points there, although track freeze has been around a lot longer than just this year.



Well, within the last 12 months. I still use Commit more than Freeze anyway.


----------



## Vik (Aug 6, 2017)

cosmeliccardo said:


> Hi, just wondering how many of you use pro tools as your DAW for composing or scoring.


This poll may give you a hing about how popular PT is for use with orchestral libraries:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ram-for-work-with-orchestral-libraries.43016/


----------



## cosmeliccardo (Aug 6, 2017)

fish_hoof said:


> I use it and love it. Some might think I'm nuts but when working on projects that require music editing and composition, it just works perfectly for me. Might not for others but I'd be happy to send you a screencast of my template and how I use it for composing .


That would be great! I'd love to see it


----------



## Mishabou (Aug 6, 2017)

I use it for everything from composing, sound design, editing to mixing and love it and when combined with one of their controllers, especially the S3/S6 series...amazing workflow enhancement!


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2017)

KerrySmith said:


> Well, within the last 12 months. I still use Commit more than Freeze anyway.


Yeah I much prefer Commit, it's been a massive game-changer for my workflow


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 7, 2017)

Just got through installing it on a new machine. Been using it for the past year. I put it on a Surface Pro just for fun and realized I like it. I might try Cubase but I haven't got my mind around Logic yet. I like just having my edit window and my mix window. MIDI has come a long way since the mid-90s when I first used it.


----------



## soundmind (Aug 10, 2017)

Started with PT since version 3. Went through all of the growing pains, and it always accomplished what I needed at the time (composing - midi/audio, sound design, VO editing, etc.). But for my composing needs and workflow, I made the switch to Studio One (from PT10). I have been extremely happy with the change. I feel I am much more productive, and my work became fun again.

That said, PT will always hold a special place for me. Still the best editing tools in the business, imo (will still take it out for a spin on the occasional VO now and then). We like what we like. And as long as you are enjoying what you are using and being creative, then as the famous slogan says, just use it!


----------



## MrJul (Aug 22, 2017)

Little question: How is it possible to handle large projects in Pro Tools?
As far as i know it is only possible to have 512 instruments channels what seems really poor compared to Cubase.


----------



## KerrySmith (Aug 22, 2017)

MrJul said:


> Little question: How is it possible to handle large projects in Pro Tools?
> As far as i know it is only possible to have 512 instruments channels what seems really poor compared to Cubase.



It depends largely on how you work. My work relies on a pretty serious variety of styles, and hence instruments that are helpful or necessary. If I had to scroll through and investigate 512 or more Instrument tracks, I would probably cut open my wrists. I do have a few different templates set up for different kinds of jobs, and Pro Tools has a feature (Import Session Data) that allows me to import tracks from different templates into the session I'm working in. But in actual practice, I usually only use a handful each time, and am judicious about what I need and what I don't in a given track. 

But I also started out on 24-track tape with a Synclavier slaved to it via TC (really leaving you with 22 tracks), so I have practiced economy, comping, and realistic expectations for a long time.


----------



## MrJul (Aug 22, 2017)

KerrySmith said:


> It depends largely on how you work. My work relies on a pretty serious variety of styles, and hence instruments that are helpful or necessary. If I had to scroll through and investigate 512 or more Instrument tracks, I would probably cut open my wrists. I do have a few different templates set up for different kinds of jobs, and Pro Tools has a feature (Import Session Data) that allows me to import tracks from different templates into the session I'm working in. But in actual practice, I usually only use a handful each time, and am judicious about what I need and what I don't in a given track.
> 
> But I also started out on 24-track tape with a Synclavier slaved to it via TC (really leaving you with 22 tracks), so I have practiced economy, comping, and realistic expectations for a long time.



Thank you for answering. 

Yeah, that's something what I consider, too. I acutally like the idea of having one standard template for all cases . I know that Junkie XL has a big template with a thousand of tracks but it seems to be not possible in Pro Tools now (due to the lack of tracks).

A little off-topic but maybe you have got an answer: Is it possible to set up something like the following in Pro Tools:  ?


----------



## artomatic (Aug 22, 2017)

I loved Opcode's Studio Vision. When Gibson bought it, that was the end of one of the best "sequencer" ever! When Pro Tools implemented midi, I reluctantly embraced it. When I joined this forum last year, I considered switching to what a lot of composers use here (Cubase) but decided to stick it out. With VE Pro's help, I've been able to work on a few orchestral projects without a hiccup. I'm on a Mac Pro, OS 10.12.5 with 64 gig ram and PT 12.8 (HDX).


----------



## KerrySmith (Aug 22, 2017)

Sure thing. 

Tom also has a large staff of assistants, technicians, and multiple studios on-site to keep everything running and redundant.  

It's true, though. Pro Tools does only have 512 Instrument tracks and 512 MIDI tracks available. That's still a crazy number. I know they're slated to bring "MIDI" improvements in a release this year, but I don't know what that will entail. 

I don't think you can do a "show tracks with data" at a spot. That had made me curious about Cubase as well, but trying to conform mixed MIDI/Audio sessions to new cuts was driving me kind of crazy, so I switched back to Pro Tools.


----------



## MrJul (Aug 23, 2017)

KerrySmith said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Tom also has a large staff of assistants, technicians, and multiple studios on-site to keep everything running and redundant.
> 
> ...



I really hope that MIDI will be improved in the next version. I started out wih FL Studio 11 but even there MIDI was better (no hate against FL Studio but for claiming itself "the industry standard" you could expect some MIDI features).

Yep, apparently Pro Tools does not have the possibility showing only tracks with data.


----------



## KV626 (Aug 29, 2017)

I've been using Pro Tools for composing for years, still do, and still love it.

While there are things that I truly enjoy in Logic, Pro Tools feels at home for me. Sometimes VI performance was a real PITA but the last few versions have been pretty solid. I mostly use Kontakt/NI instruments and vsl.


----------

